# Wonky latte art



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Now I know there's more than one problem with this pour but I'll just try and focus on one thing for the moment.

Can anyone tell me why my art is quite often wonky? I seemed to have developed this habit of the last few weeks and I have no idea why.

All help welcome, thanks!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

You're holding the cup at a wonky angle, causing the art to slide towards or away from you.

Maybe get someone to watch you as you are pouring.

Microfoam looks good (as you've got some definition) just practice technique.


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for the help @TomHughes, Ive since made a point of using the work surface to rest the cup on and it has evened out. Not a long term solution but at least it's solved that element of my pour. Thank you.


----------

